#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Running Update Query using a Table

## NBVC

Hi,

I am trying to run an "Update Query". 

I want to use a table I imported from Excel.

The table includes Part Numbers and related data.

I want to update my Company's database by finding those Part ID's in my table and updating all other fields with new data.

Thanks again.

----------


## NBVC

Ok I think I figured out how to construct the query:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This updates all fields in the SYSADM_PART - Sandbox table with fields in the ElectricalParts where ID is the same in both tables.

When I run the query, though, it's says too many fields defined.  When I click Help, it says I have more than 255 fields... but, in fact, I only have 132 fields.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get this done?

----------


## NBVC

Well I kind of partly solved it by splitting up the table... so I will Update half the fields first, then the other half after....

Now I get no errors, but it now asks me for a parameter for Description, which is the first field to update...

Why is it asking this?

----------


## NBVC

I thought perhaps the square brackets where where causing the Parameter inputboxes to come up.. (like in MSQuery) but that didn't fix it either...

I crossposted this at http://www.access-programmers.co.uk/...255#post792255 since I have had no luck here and need to resolve this.

----------


## NBVC

In case anyone is interested... this one has now been solved at Access World Forums in the link in previous post.

It was a stupid thing.. the dash (-) in my table name seems to have caused the problem..even though someone in the thread tried it on his own with a dash and it worked for him...

----------

